# Merry Christmas



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

To all who celebrate this festive time of year, may i wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy new year. May 2009 bring happiness and prosperity to you all and your family. I will be @ the cellar this NYE and anyone else on here that is there feel free to come to the table... What ever you are doing have a great one.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you all. Hope you have a great day.



















-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bah humbug....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Merry Christmas.....including you, Mr Andy "Grumpy Pants" Capp! tee hee 

See you all in the New Year! 

xxx


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mourm said:


> To all who celebrate this festive time of year, may i wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy new year. May 2009 bring happiness and prosperity to you all and your family. I will be @ the cellar this NYE and anyone else on here that is there feel free to come to the table... What ever you are doing have a great one.


Me too!!!! I seriously hope they have the same band next door in Irish as they had on the Fri after the 7's, they were awesome!!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Merry Christmas to those I know, and dont.

Have a good day tomorrow.

See you all soon.


Stevie


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Aww Stevie, what a cute post!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS to you too!!!





stevieboy1980 said:


> Merry Christmas to those I know, and dont.
> 
> Have a good day tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you taking the piss you kiwi!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

hahaha no, never!! 
Would I do a thing like that???? 



stevieboy1980 said:


> you taking the piss you kiwi!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

erm, yes...


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Stevie

Merry Christmas to you and Becks, hope you have a great day, see you at NYE!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you taking the piss you kiwi!


 
She's not _taking _the piss, she is pissed.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not now.....that was like 6 hours ago!!!



FlyingDodo said:


> She's not _taking _the piss, she is pissed.


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Me too!!!! I seriously hope they have the same band next door in Irish as they had on the Fri after the 7's, they were awesome!!!


Yeah everyone said they were good... Have a great one Dean and get Kat to take that horrible picture off FB...


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mourm said:


> Yeah everyone said they were good... Have a great one Dean and get Kat to take that horrible picture off FB...


Is that you Marc???


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year*

Dear all.

I wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

For those in Dubai and around the UAE I hope you continue to have a great time here and for all of you to succeed in your endeavors.

For everyone else contemplating / planning to come here, I wish you all the best, and hope that everything works out and you can make it over here.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 

 Marc


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Is that you Marc???


Hell yeah Mr Dean, is there anyone else on here we know?


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mourm said:


> Hell yeah Mr Dean, is there anyone else on here we know?


No i dont think so, Barney was on it in the early days but he has an attention span of a flea!!!

You going to Kats tonight?


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

Merry christmas all. except stevie! well as we are married i figured i would say it personally rather than on here.
have a fab one!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas from back in the UK - sunny Bolton to be precise!!

HO HO HO!!!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Merry Xmas everyone - I guess from snowy Dubai since Bolton is now sunny!!! I hope that Santa brings you all loads of fab presents!!

I've been told by my 5-year old niece that Santa does not have my address, so I'm not leaving any milk and cookies out this year!!! 

To Santa - Please deliver all my presents to JBR. Love Maz  (Let's hope he's logged on tonight; got a feeling my post might be a bit late!)


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

JBR is NO way on santas sat nav...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> JBR is NO way on santas sat nav...



Nice of you to tell me on Xmas Eve!!!! Now, what are my supposed to do!!!  I had thought of asking my niece to share her presents but I've got a feeling I won't have much luck there!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night, ( sounds all right, think I've heard that b4) as its 2:30 am and no ones on line I better get to bed so I don't hold Santa up he's got a big heavy bag to drop off at JBR.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!

xxx

Izzy*​


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh that has lit up my day hari is that your house, beautiful


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night, ( sounds all right, think I've heard that b4) as its 2:30 am and no ones on line I better get to bed so I don't hold Santa up he's got a big heavy bag to drop off at JBR.



Still no Santa in sight!! I was gonna check the chimney, till I realised that there are no chimneys here!!! I hope that he didn't come down the riser or the rubbish chute and is now lying dead at the bottom!!!

MISSING, MISSING, ONE SANTA CLAUS, LAST SEEN ON HIS WAY TO JBR, WEARING RED PANTS AND JACKET. MALE, 5'6'', CHUBBY, WHITE BEARD - WITH A BIG RED BAG OF PRESENTS WITH MY NAME ON ALL OF THEM. IF FOUND, PLEASE RETURN TO JBR!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Izzy*​


If you've kidnapped Santa, you best let him go right now missy, else you are gonna have to deal with a very angry Maz!!!  (You don't think that he might have crossed my name off the list, do you!!! Oh dear!! And I made such a big effort to be good from 11.59pm on Xmas Eve!! )


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry Xmas to you, and all the users of this site

I am new to it but have found it very useful so far. thanks to all the contributors.

May it all continue in 2009


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Oh that has lit up my day hari is that your house, beautiful


Hi macca...it is not my house, i would like to have one like that

hope u enjoyed ur day..

cheers


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

hari said:


> Hi macca...it is not my house, i would like to have one like that
> 
> hope u enjoyed ur day..
> 
> cheers


Yes I kinda thought it wasn't but it was beautiful thanks for sharing.
Did I see somewhere that you were from Aus are you still in Australia or living in UAE


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And whats that picture is it a grand stand somewhere?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Yes I kinda thought it wasn't but it was beautiful thanks for sharing.
> Did I see somewhere that you were from Aus are you still in Australia or living in UAE


was in uae for last 9 years... now in London


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

abby titmus to one and all


----------

